# Radio Shows



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Just curious what, if any, shows you listen to on your local classical station. On my local station (WMHT) I always endeavor to listen to Symphonycast and WMHT Live, which is a local show where they rebroadcast a concert that was given locally.


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I like Elliott Forrest on WQXR, and St Paul Sunday is a great show.


----------

